# I was extended.



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Looks like I have been extended here in Columbus and will be stuck here one more month.







This will be my 11th month on the road.









Sorry, needed to vent.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

well this will give us a chance to meet then


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

going out on the town? going to teach mike how to ride a horse? YEE HAW!

couldnt resist... but im jk anyway ..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont wanna meet Forrest. Apparently he is too mean and will bite me.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I dont wanna meet Forrest. Apparently he is too mean and will bite me.


 I have welts all over my right forearm from him biting me, I am trying to teach him to walk on a lead line, he thinks its more fun to kick and bite me though


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> nice art work by the way, which graphics editor did you use?


me? i have no clue what your talking about.... lol


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

...always on the run with work... kinda reminds me of what i was doing a few months ago non-stop


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > nice art work by the way, which graphics editor did you use?
> ...
























You have no clue what he's talking about?? I have no clue what this this thread is about. What and why are you in Columbus, X? And whats the deal with the extension and horses and meeting Forrest on the road... blah blah blah... ????
Oh nevermind.. this is confusing..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

For my job I am forced to travel Nationwide. For people that know me, I live in VA, but work in Columbus Oh. I was supposed to go home at the end of this week but have been extended another month here. I fvly back and forth every week. It gets very old.

Drew and Nate are talking about Nate's mini-horse Forrest.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice!!! Thats cool you get to travel and get paid at the same time. Dont seem like you enjoy it but its envious to alot of folks when you get to check out different places and new spots.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RhomZilla said:


> Nice!!! Thats cool you get to travel and get paid at the same time. Dont seem like you enjoy it but its envious to alot of folks when you get to check out different places and new spots.


 Its really not all its cracked up to be man. I have a girlfriend and friends that I only get to see on weekends and it gets really old after a month or so. Trips that last a couple weeks arent so bad but it gets really tiring living out of a suitcase.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!!! Thats cool you get to travel and get paid at the same time. Dont seem like you enjoy it but its envious to alot of folks when you get to check out different places and new spots.
> ...


 Well, like I say.. If you cant be with your gf, try having affairs. LOL She wont know what you dunt tell her. Plus you can claim you have different chicks in each states.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i got hoes in different area codes ..area codes..........hehe

that sucks man..home sick..







no way you can talk to your boss to leave you somewere by home?ever thought of career change or different opprotunity?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thePACK said:


> i got hoes in different area codes ..area codes..........hehe
> 
> that sucks man..home sick..
> 
> ...










presently.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

hey xenon instead of flying home one week you should come to michigan and meet me and MAD. you're more than welcome to stay at my house, i have a guest bedroom. you can check out my piranhas.
wes


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

So Ughh wes.

Have you and MAD met each other yet in real life?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

It would suck, Mike told me they dont give him a rental car, you probably dont get to go anywhere other than in walking distances, and like you said you have no friends here, about all the entertainment you get is to babysit us on here


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

acidsurvivor said:


> So Ughh wes.
> 
> Have you and MAD met each other yet in real life?


 not yet, but we are supposed to real soon.

nate looks like you will have to drive him up here.








wes


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> So Ughh wes.
> 
> Have you and MAD met each other yet in real life?


 Going up there to see wes in alittle bit to make a video and take pics of his fish... Yes xenon needs to make a trip up here.. LOL we can take him to livernois and springfield and drop him off, see if he makes it back lol
J/K mike we'd never do that









MAD


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah I will most definatly have to do this before the summer is out. Thanks for the invite fellas. I could probably get a rental if I wanted but I feel it is wasteful and the manager I am here with has a car.... My commute to work is a 5 minute walk across the street.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Doh dood that sucks for you.


----------

